
Aviva Fires 1,300 Via Email...By Accident  - wglb
http://www.liquidmatrix.org/blog/2012/04/23/aviva-fires-1300-via-email-by-accident/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Liquidmatrix+%28Liquidmatrix%29
======
factorialboy
LOL.. and I trust them for some of my investments .. DRAT

